# skyline color on b12



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

what is the skyline color called and what is the paint code i really want that color for my ca18det b12 so if any one can find it plzz reply.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

im assuming you mean the blue. 

its called Bayside blue. And you can get the paint code if you call motorex.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

How much do u think a total b-13 respray of this color would cost?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

it all depends on who you get to do it. Im sure macco can get the color.... and it will be cheap spray. But it will be exactly that.... cheap!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

A full color swap should cost about 1300-2000 depending on who you know and where you go....

Just make sure if you're going to do it --do it right. Paint is something U dont want to go cheap on...


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Paint???
whats paint? I just have 14 gallons of PRIMER ON MY CAR
JUST KIDDING, I DONT DRIVE A HONDA...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Paint???
> whats paint? I just have 14 gallons of PRIMER ON MY CAR
> JUST KIDDING, I DONT DRIVE A HONDA... *


Ha ha ha... don't do it again.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

What?
I think Primer is a beautiful color on a CRX, Accord, or Civic... 
Thank God, I have never seen a Nissan with all Primer, guess we are just classier...
AND DAMN, THAT BAYSIDE BLUE IS GORGEOUS!!!
does anybody know if it is the same color the PT cruisers use, they look a lot alike


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *I have never seen a Nissan with all Primer, guess we are just classier...*


I guess you haven't been to too many races. There's some pretty ghetto Nissans that show up sometimes... Maybe not primer, but fake DE-T swaps, gigantic spoilers, and general riceyness. You see primer Hondas because there are lots of Hondas out there.

So now let's get back on topic... Bayside Blue is awesome, that is all.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like Primer Nissans...










looks pretty damn nice to me....

The Bayside Blue is very nice, butI like this blue a bit better...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, Nick's car is a sex machine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

*thanks but have the code found it*

yeah just call my friend from the land down under and he told me the code.will have pics soon ass i figure out how to post them.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

yup my car is getting painted flat black as we speak...it is looking pretty good so far.. I am doin it myself.. because i am putting in the SR20 and doing some body work.. so I am going sleeper for a while


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

How much did the respray cost you? How long did it take before you got the car back? Where did you get it done? You can post pics after registering with printroom.com


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the blue on the car in the pic posted above is nice, lookslike candy apple blue, what is it?


----------

